# Car is burning/leaking oil, ls1 guys need your OPINION!



## deuce189 (Sep 17, 2006)

Aight fellas, here's the scenerio. I have a 04 GTO w/ an ls1. If i am on a on ramp or off ramp that basically keeps me turning the car to the right hence making it lean to the left, when coming off the turn/lean and apply throttle my car starts smoking (assuming oil from look and the smell after pulling over). Happened to me 3 times, been told by two different shops that just to keep driving it til it happens again, b/c at the time problem can't be duplicated when showing it to the shops. Well happened a 4th time, I take it back to backus (backsux) pontiac and put it on rack. We find that the drivers side valve cover is leaking, only can be spotted from underneath, slow leak but not sure if thats inducing the smoke, they were slight puzzeled but again it is leaking oil from what they see. 

Anyways any of you guys have some input based on what factors/conditions that are involved when it starts smoking?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Obviously the oil is hitting something hot causing it to smoke. Without looking at it.... you say it's leaking at the valve cover, the oil is running down the block and vaporizing on hot parts causing the smoke. Shouldn't be too hard to see the oil trail. I'd be more concerned as to why it's leaking. *


----------



## deuce189 (Sep 17, 2006)

I have not a clue man, it actually started doing it after i had gotten my car fixed from a wreck. Dealership supposed to be putting in a new gasket next thurs. That might remedy that, i'm going to have them do a compression check to be absolutely sure.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Ok, now were getting somewhere  It was wrecked. Was the motor damaged in the wreck?*


----------



## Partsguru1 (May 21, 2007)

I'll bet the valve cover is bent or cracked. Anybody want to take that bet?


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

:agree


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*I am thinking if the car was wrecked and the engine had received a good jolt, a crack developed in the cover from flexing, or it got bent and the seal was broken. *


----------



## deuce189 (Sep 17, 2006)

But it thats all it is it should be minor right? yeah I actually went through insurance a few times to have them find out what was wrong they told me the same thing. But that makes sense i'll post a link to the accident pictures.


http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=161521


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Painful pics there duce.

I think it would be in your best interest to have the entire engine and transmission gone over, very methodically and I don't mean a hap hazard inspection . Your oil leak is a result of "delayed reaction." Whats to say you get that fixed and then you notice something else. Then something else. I am surprised the entire motor was not given the once over after the wreck. Or maybe it was but just a quick visual. If you keep taking it back for other claims, the insurance will undoubtedly say it developed on it's own not as a result of the acident and then you will be left holding the bag.

I can see where the plastic covers were flexed out of position. Being there is a lot of aluminum under there, chances are there could be further damage you cannot see. Maybe not, but your oil leak indicates that break was not seen.

Also keep in mind once painted weld seams are compromised and they are not repainted properly don't be surprised if you see rust forming on the weld seams. The fender was probably replaced but if you see rust forming in the future under the hood from paint flaking off you'll know it was buckled. *


----------



## deuce189 (Sep 17, 2006)

I have no doubts, I know i mean i'm kind of stuck w/ the car at the moment. I was wanting to trade it on a 06. but i'd rather stick this out and save my money for something better down the road. I check the motor alot, it's difficult to convince them to just open up the motor and check things when they assume just b/c there is no physical evidence it's otherwise fine. Thats why it took 5 visits practically to get them to notice that it was burning oil on random occasions. worse case scenerio is if the motor blows i'll go ahead and get an ls2 or **** by that time maybe an ls3 put in. But i seriously doubt i'll have any problems within the next year or two, i predict i will have something else by then.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*I wasn't meaning to tear the motor apart...Just to give it a visual with tools of the trade that could indicate damage. Stethoscope the internal workings, infrared for cracks etc.

Your car took a heck of a jolt... it will never be the same, although repaired it will be close. Ya gotta get the damage all logged at the same time, if not sooner or later the insurance company will have you sign off on it and then deny compensation after a certain time lapse.*


----------



## deuce189 (Sep 17, 2006)

Well i called insurance today, and i am bringing it in to have it looked over and have the valve cover replaced. I might ask and see if it is at all possible to have it taken to the nearest GM dealership and have everything check out. They been pretty good to me so far, thank god for progressive insurance w/ full coverage. Getting haha, Another Rental so man i haven't had my car yet any longer than 2 days. But hopefully this ought to do it. Should just get a lsx block and be done w/ it. haha.


----------

